# Remembering Apple 3/12/10...



## ckp (Mar 26, 2009)

Although it has been quite some time since I've posted on the forum, I wanted to take a moment and remember my special girl Apple...she has been running free for one year tomorrow...Her short 15 months of life taught me so much...deep compassion, true patience and a love that only a golden retriever can give. 

I truly believe that Apple was meant to be a part of our lives, and I know she had a huge paw in finding Nascar for us!!! 

Apple, we talk about you all the time and we miss you terribly! I know you are waiting at the bridge and you are pain free - run and play hard!! We love you very much!

Thank you to all on this forum who were there for me last year during a very difficult time...this forum is a wonderful place to share experiences!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Anniversaries are so hard. My thoughts are with you and Apple in the coming days.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I too know how hard anniversary dates are. God bless you.
My Selka sent Sasha to me too.


----------



## Dreammom (Jan 14, 2009)

(((Caryn)))

I know how hard this time is for you.
I want you to know that I think of Apple often...I never met her, but she touched my life in such a wonderful way. We were all blessed by her...

Play hard at the bridge sweet girl, you were loved by many.

Julie


----------



## sarebear (Dec 7, 2008)

_Boz, Fargo and I send our blessings and hope Apple will play with our Woody-woo, he is in heaven always looking out for others_


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

These anniversaries are so hard. You were such a wonderful mom to Apple and I know she's running free of pain and illness now. Bless you.


----------



## wyldeflower (Aug 11, 2010)

Very sad i wish you well as Anniversarys are hard..


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Anniversaries are hard. My thoughts are with you and Apple


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

I remember your story with Apple. Thinking of you at this difficult time and sending lots of hugs.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Oh, how well I remember sweet Apple and her medical issues. I'll be thinking of her and your family today. I'm so glad you posted !!


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

I will never forget, your apple, and yes , nascar was sent to you by apple, spencer sent me,spirit,god winks!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

My thoughts and prayers are with you as you go through this day remembering your sweet girl Apple. Although I know this day will be a sad one for you in so many ways, I hope there will be some good memories today of Apple that will bring a smile to your face. 

It was three weeks yesterday we had to let our boy go-we have a long journey yet to take before our healing begins. 

They touch our hearts so deeply and a piece of us goes with them, but I know they are forever with us in spirit watching over us and guiding us. 

God bless you......


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I think Apple is one of the dogs on this forum that most of us will never forget. Her short life has taught a lot of us many lessons and pulled at our heartstrings. 

Run free Apple!


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

I hope that you're running free at the bridge and getting to know all of the things that your health kept you from here on Earth. Rest in peace, sweet Apple.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Apple*

I am so very sorry about your sweet Apple.
Glad you are back here and say hi to Nascar!
I am sure Apple and my Smooch and Snobear are romping together at the Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Anniversaries are so hard, we know they are coming, we think we are ready for them but they still hurt, but I hope that your happier memories of the time you had with Apple will help you through


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

I can't believe it's been a year already!! Anniversaries are never easy, especially the first one. Hugs to your family today!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Awww, sweet little Apple. One of my all time favorite forum dogs. I hope you and Morgan have become fast friends and are living the good life you both so deserve !!!:smooch:


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

I remember all Apple's health issues and what a good, caring Mom you were to her during her short life. 

{{hugs}} on this first anniversary.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Aw, I remember poor, sweet little Apple, all of her problems and what a wonderful "mom" you were to her. It is never easy, but you did everything in your power for her.

I am so glad you have Nascar now, to help heal and to keep the good memories of Apple alive.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Caryn,
It is hard to believe that it has been one year since sweet Apple left you and the forum. She was such a special girl to so many of us. You gave her so much love and care thru her medical issues. No dog could have a better parent. I know that she is now running and playing at the bridge with all of our pups. May Nascar give you some extra snuggles to help you thru this sad anniversary.


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

I don't think I posted much in your threads last year, but I did follow your story and was absolutely heart broken each time I saw Apple face another hurdle. But she handled it all with grace and dignity.... as did you. Hope you and your family (and Nascar) are all doing well! Hope to see you around the forum. 

Julie, Jersey and Oz


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Oh Apple. She seemed like such a sweet and gentle soul, it was so unfortunate she was so sickly. You were a wonderful family to her, and no dog could have asked to be more loved.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

They may leave this world, but they never leave our hearts, no matter if we had them a year or 15 years. We always remember them, and as time goes on we remember them more with smiles rather than tears.

I myself have anniversaries coming up--next month it iwll be 5 years since we lost our beloved 17 year old cat, pippi, 4 years come may 15 that i lost my beloved 12 yr. 3 month old golden boy, buck, to heart attack, and then 3 ears ago come may 25 that i lost my golden girl, kaycee, to cancer at 8 yrs 9 months.

I hae never sopped missing or loving them---or any other dog in my many years. I lvoe them all still and always will. She will always be pat of your life, you will always love and miss her, but the pain does get better with ech passing year.


----------

